# anecdote about deprofundis record classical collection



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I invited people last days of december, they were like woaw you have sutch collection, you got the prettiest collection, another friend was amazed by the sound of my old vynil he was like woaw this is hudge, but i was a party pooper , i shawll explain..

I explained how vynil where better prior to 1973, except rare case in europe, than i said to him if you have vynil made in canada in the 1980 chance are cheap and not worth mutch...

Than i ask him do you have vynil made in canada in the 80?

He said yes i have a couple of them, he seem disapointed, than later he said : i guess my vynil collecting quite over (he a metal head) most death metal vynil he purchased were made in canada not like my good old westminster, lyricord ect record.

So i kinda crash, is vynil collecting whit this statement, silly me, so when collecting vynil classical, jazz, old rock , blues is super...

Heavy metal is a new genra that appear whit black sabbath, therefore during vynil crisis of 1973, this is why vynils of metal are so cheap...

I should'aint told him this , i crash is vynil collecting fun.
You dont beleive me vynil in the 80 are cheap well think of this when your vynil play and you get the pizza doe effect this is not a good sign, most of these pizza crust vynil when they spin usually sound terrible.

Most people are not aware of it...

I already talk about this mather in the past, my classical collection almost finish perhaps one more vynil of madrigal if it's still there when i have sizeable cash to spent, but now i will focus on old rock and blues, an old Holwling Wolf record could be sweet, Pat Hare in vynil too, and i would be happy to find a thick robust vynil of Johnny watson guitar.

Jazz i dont know mutch but if i find an old Cecil taylor vynil perhaps i would buy it since Cecil is great.

This is why sellers of metal or thieves in a way they sold there there metal full price when the vynil itself is cheap, just like these old punk Lp.

I am sutch a record nerds, i blew it for a friend he gave up on is vynil collecting because my collection are valuable item, in the process i feel like a jerk ,i should not ad told this other friend this.


----------

